# Who's out this weekend?



## mangothemadmonk

Just off up to the Lake District mixing a bit of work with pleasure. Having a trip up to Coniston working with my brothers business doing canyoninng and gorge scrambling up Church Beck.

If anyone is passing the car park cafe down on the shores of Coniston near the boating centre and you fancy a brew the kettles usually on.

Have a great weekend and hope the sun shines for you.

Johnny F


----------



## whistlinggypsy

hi johnny, we are off to the woodvale rally in ainsdale today, have a goog weekend, we will.

bob


----------



## johng1974

Hi Johnny that sounds great fun 

On Sunday I may go to World Superbikes at Brands Hatch... but at £45 on the door with rain possible i am having second thoughts...


----------



## 88735

Have a nice weekend Johnny

We're off to Broadway to do nothing but relax.


----------



## Polo

Hi there. Hope you enjoy your weekend in our neck of the woods! You go right past our backdoor not too far from Coniston!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Just got back. No wonder it's called the Lakes. Rained most minutes except for today on our way home when we got caught up in a 9 mile tail back on the M6 at Lancaster.

Had a great time in Church Beck gorgein Coniston. Couldn't do the Canyoning as the water was too fierce but scrambled up the gorge with a stag group of 18 who loved it.

Then last night had a BBQ under the awning and a lovely bottle of ChateauNeuf Du Pape which we had saved from our trip to France. One of the nicest bottles of red I have tasted.

All you who have been away hope you had a good a time as us, it was brill.

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

*21st Sept*

Anybody out and about this coming weekend?

We are having a long weekend up in Keswick in the Lake District. Rain?? What rain...

Johnny F


----------



## 94639

Can't get away for the weekend, but as the weather seems set fair, a day trip to the coast on Sunday may be in order. A fish n chip lunch at Southend appeals at the moment.


----------



## DABurleigh

Traffic willing, Cornwall. So I'd better check on sites near Andover.


----------



## teensvan

Hi

We are out and about every day and W/E. We are at West Bay near Bridport until Saturday then onto Christchurch for 9 days. Hope the weather stays good for all of you.

steve & ann. ---- teensvan.


----------



## DABurleigh

"We are at West Bay near Bridport"

Lovely cliff and beach walks.

Dave


----------



## teensvan

Hi DABurleigh.

We are on the Parkdean site opposite the harbour. Where are you.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan


----------



## DABurleigh

Working :-( and about to hit the road to Reading.

We were only talking yesterday about our stay at the site 1 mile NW of the West Bay harbour, just back from West Cliffs, in thinking about the sort of place we'd like to stay for 3 days or so in Cornwall this weekend.

Dave


----------



## nickoff

The Hand Brake  is going away with her sister for the weekend in her Romahome, so my eldest son (34) and me are going for a bit of a bonding session ( call that lots of beer) somewhere in Yorkshire. Anyone know of a nice spot with a pub VERY close by?

Nick.


----------



## GypsyRose

We are off to the Forest of Dean...it WON'T rain will it?!! :roll: 
Staying near Coleford.


----------



## 94415

Compass Owners Club Factory Visit Rally for us. Haven't been for a couple of years but I don't suppose much has changed!!


----------



## CaGreg

Greg will be flying into Dublin from England on Thurs night at about 11 and that is the time that I reckon I will get home from work and we have loads to do at the weekend. But......

The sea is calling to me and I need a fix and the 'loads to do' could wait and so all I need to do is persuade G and............... Hmm

Ca


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: 21st Sept*



mangothemadmonk said:


> Anybody out and about this coming weekend?
> 
> Johnny F


You're doing this on purpose, aren't you?

You trying to wind me up, or what?

Some mate!

Jock. :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## bigfoot

Meeting some friends at Pembridge who've bought their first van with another family who have have had theirs for about a year.
Gassing and guzzling!!


----------



## fdhadi

Going up to some motorhome show in York :wink: 

Expecting 1 or 2 other motorhomers to be there  .


----------



## rebbyvid

GypsyRose said:


> We are off to the Forest of Dean...it WON'T rain will it?!! :roll:
> Staying near Coleford.


We're off to France for the week and we attract the rain so it should follow us over there :lol: so you should be ok


----------



## 1302

fdhadi said:


> Going up to some motorhome show in York :wink:
> 
> Expecting 1 or 2 other motorhomers to be there  .


Where abouts in York? we are going to Pocklington (10 miles east) to see a concert on friday night, then were looking to 'do/see' something around York over the weekend.

Alison


----------



## trevorf

> Where abouts in York? we are going to Pocklington (10 miles east) to see a concert on friday night, then were looking to 'do/see' something around York over the weekend.


Try York race course. You can't miss it there will be a couple of thousand motorhomes parked there including ours :wink:

Trevor


----------



## jaks

*this weekend*

Hi all we are off to brugge this Saturday for a week hull to Zeebrugge then on to site in Jabbeke for 7nights to do some sightseeing looking forward to the break yipeeee JAKS :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## johnandcharlie

Please don't go to Northumberland or the Scottish Borders this weekend. I'm having trouble finding anywhere to stay, so don't want anyone else here :lol:


----------



## 92664

Off to the CC site at Daleacres on the Romney Marsh.
Just Saturday night though. That W word getting in the way again!


----------



## johnandcharlie

johnandcharlie said:


> Please don't go to Northumberland or the Scottish Borders this weekend. I'm having trouble finding anywhere to stay, so don't want anyone else here :lol:


Northumberland may be fully booked, but the Borders aren't. I've got a CL all to myself near Coldstream!


----------

